# Cot Maintenance Poll



## biomedrepairs (Apr 21, 2014)

*We are looking into adding cot maintenance to our service profile but wanted to better understand the market before making a brash decision. If you could help out by answering a few questions it would be greatly appreciated.

Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated
*​

1. What make of cots does your facility have the most of?
    a.Stryker
    b.Ferno
    c.Other - Please list other 

2. What is the typical issues observed by your facility which would constitute           the need to place a service call?
    a.Electrical Issue
    b.Caster/Wheel/Bearing Issue
    c.Structural damage 
    d.Other - Please list other

3. If your facility completes preventive maintenance is it completed every _____ ?
    a.3 months
    b.6 months
    c.12 months
    d. Other - Please list other

4. Who are you currently using for your cot maintenance needs?
    a.Manufacturer
    b.Non-Manufacturer
    c.Other - Please list other

5. If your facility completes preventive maintenance what is the typical cost form your provider per visit?
     a.$50-100
     b.$100-150
     c.$150-200
     d.Other - Please list other


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm not currently in the field, but in all my employment the trend was use it til it breaks then put it in the closet (garage).

Cheap or free periodic maintenance would be a good avenue for generating repair and replacement business once you gained trust. Maybe free and correct lube or polish for on-site maintenance persons to use?


----------



## biomedrepairs (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply. We are currently developing our PM procedure but wanted to get some insight to the typical issues seen in the field. With the liability of patient drops, staff complaints and the lack of documentation on the repair from those completing them in-house we think it would be a much needed  service offering however determining the price point for service is going to be the key. 

We started due to the of the lack of funding for private providers as well as the lack of reliable equipment which most facilities are faced with. We hope that through our excellent service matched with competitive pricing we will grow to gain the trust of our customers as well as the community who see the issues facing the EMS industry. Patient safety and quality care is what it's all about so as we like to say don't do it for the money do it "Because Someone's Life Does Depend On It!"


----------



## biomedrepairs (Apr 21, 2014)

We have created this survey through surveymonkey as well to help with the analytics as well as the digital format. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2NGXXZS

Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Aug 25, 2014)

biomedrepairs said:


> *We are looking into adding cot maintenance to our service profile but wanted to better understand the market before making a brash decision. If you could help out by answering a few questions it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated
> *​
> ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 27, 2014)

My company uses a fleet of Power Pro Stryker cots w/ a maintanence plan through Stryker. They come out every six months to service the cots.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2014)

Our strykers receive yearly PM from a third party contractor who does medical equipment maintenance. No idea on costs and I can't remember something breaking randomly requiring an unscheduled visit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2014)

biomedrepairs said:


> 1. What make of cots does your facility have the most of?
> a.Stryker - All PowerPros and 2-3 manual bariatric gurneys.
> 
> 2. What is the typical issues observed by your facility which would constitute           the need to place a service call?
> ...


----------

